# WANTED: Modder for small swap



## Sprinkles (Jun 1, 2010)

Small EDC light in need of modder to help swap emitter and board. Simple, but I would really like it done by someone who can do a better job than me. I would like to give this to a friend. 

I would prefer someone on the west coast USA, but it's not that important.

Thanks!!

Greg


----------

